# OK bindings.



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Lamar bindings might not even last you the whole season. If you want to only spend around $40 you might be able to find an old pair of better quality bings on Ebay.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't forget to watch sac. You might find a pair of bindings you would like to have for around that price...


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

alright guys. thanks a lot for all your input.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

im a snowboard noobie just to let people know... but does any binding fit on any snowboard? for example a NEVER SUMMER REVOLVER snowboard with ROME ARESENAL bindings?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

s0ng.bird said:


> im a snowboard noobie just to let people know... but does any binding fit on any snowboard? for example a NEVER SUMMER REVOLVER snowboard with ROME ARESENAL bindings?


For 99% of modern snowboards on the market, all bindings are compatible with all boards. There are 3 hole disks for bindings to allow you to mount on Burton boards if need be.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

damn slaughterhouse... you're freaking everywhere... haha thanks again man... really appriciate it


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Salomon SP5 bindings for $35? seems like a good deal to me.
supposedly they go for $220. but i doubt thats true.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

s0ng.bird said:


> damn slaughterhouse... you're freaking everywhere... haha thanks again man... really appriciate it


It's getting harder and harder every day, lol. Your just in a group with people that are really stoked on riding!


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

heres $30 Burton Freestyle boots New Sz10.5 
Burton Boot Burton Freestyle LTD


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> It's getting harder and harder every day, lol. Your just in a group with people that are really stoked on riding!


I love riding!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> heres $30 Burton Freestyle boots New Sz10.5
> Burton Boot Burton Freestyle LTD


Good deal and all but he needs bindings...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> It's getting harder and harder every day, lol. Your just in a group with people that are really stoked on riding!


True that!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Hm...it's really hard to tell because they don't say much on the site about the features, and I can't seem to find a decent online retailer to figure out the prices of the Head bindings! gah. lol Overall the P3 bindings look pretty decent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

I just bought the Head PX5's. I haven't got a chance to use them yet though. I got them onsale for $150


----------

